

NTT DoCoMopresents smartphone with 2 touch-screens held together by magnets - BvS
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-35816.html#backToArticle=581905
While beeing ahead with mobile internet for years, Japanese companies seem never to be able to make any progress in Europe or the US. So I'm afraid we have to wait for this quite a while...
======
comatose_kid
Neat - I'm guessing it's using some wireless channel for communication/display
update?

And if you flip forward a few pics, you also see a neat self-balancing mini
robo-nurse on a unicycle.

~~~
BvS
Found a vidweo as well (this time not German but Japanese... ). I actually can
imagine it to be extremely useful if you can look at your phone (type in
numbers, surf the web...) while talking:
[http://uk.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=6POxl0nZZo...](http://uk.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=6POxl0nZZo0)

